
The transit of Mercury starts at 7:35 am ET tomorrow and will last for 5.5 hours - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/08/science/mercury-transits-the-sun.html
======
bookofjoe
Next one: 2032

